# Genoa - Inter. Sabato 17 Febbraio ore 20,45.



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Anticipo di Sabato per l'inter di Spalletti che cerca la seconda vittoria consecutiva, pur essendo orfana di Icardi, Perisic e Miranda.

Diretta su Sky, Premium e le relative piattaforme streaming.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## vannu994 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Speriamo nello scherzetto del Genoa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Febbraio 2018)

speriamo che Lapadula ci faccia questo favore...


----------



## Jaqen (17 Febbraio 2018)

0-4. L'Inter senza Icardi gioca meglio, Eder farà tripletta.


----------



## Devil man (17 Febbraio 2018)

Inter scende in campo senza Icardi Perisic Brozovic e Rafinha..insomma hanno panchinato quasi tutti i titolari di inizio stagione hahahaha Spalletti non ci capisce più nulla secondo me qui il Genova la spunta!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ma che culo che hanno questi, incredibile


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Febbraio 2018)

Presi a pallate dal Genoa tra poco segnerà l Inter. 

Clamorosa traversa del Genoa pochi minuti fa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ranocchia graziato. Seconda ammonizione nettissima, peccato.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ahahahahahahhaahahah


----------



## 7vinte (17 Febbraio 2018)

Goooool


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ranocchia, frocè!


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Grande Ranocchia!!! Uno di noi!!


----------



## SmokingBianco (17 Febbraio 2018)

Tutto ciò è meraviglioso!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Febbraio 2018)

Godo! Schifosi!!!!


----------



## fabri47 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Una roba che sarebbe troppo pure per Paperissima ahahahahah.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ranocchia vero cuore rossonero..


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ranocchia, frocè!



Mi aspetto il soprannome di Skriniar


----------



## Devil man (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ve lo dico l'Inter farà schifo fino alla fine del campionato li passiamo agili!!!!


----------



## sette (17 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Febbraio 2018)

Fantozzi!


----------



## Raryof (17 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una roba che sarebbe troppo pure per Paperissima ahahahahah.



Ahahahahhahahahahhaa dio mio mettete i suoni classici, è l'azione simbolo questa.


----------



## SmokingBianco (17 Febbraio 2018)

Io sto ridendo come un idiota da 10 minuti


----------



## Victorss (17 Febbraio 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ranocchia graziato. Seconda ammonizione nettissima, peccato.


Ci fosse stato bonucci o Romagnoli gli avrebbero dato rosso diretto.


----------



## Roccoro (17 Febbraio 2018)

Chi ha portato ranocchia all'Inter!


----------



## Heaven (17 Febbraio 2018)

Foza inda


----------



## 7vinte (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ranocchia lo fa apposta,è un grande milanista (questo è vero)!!


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ma come?? il miglior difensore del mondo Skriniar fa la cappella, il Ranocchio la conclude e Handa in porta nemmeno prova a prenderla?
Che fine ha fatto la squadra dell'AMMORE?
PAGLIACCI!


----------



## Raryof (17 Febbraio 2018)

Se fosse entrato quel cross da centrocampo che ha colpito la traversa in maniera rocambolesca sarebbe stata la combo perfetta, peccato.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Febbraio 2018)

Manca solo il gol di bellicapelli Pandev!


----------



## Devil man (17 Febbraio 2018)

Se l'Inter anche questo anno non entrano in Champions mi sa vendono tutti e il prossimo anno sono da classifica di destra


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Come spinge Cancelo...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2018)

2 a 0 !!!!


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2018)

*Gooooooooooooollllll

Pandaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## 7vinte (17 Febbraio 2018)

Goooooooooool!!!! Pandev


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Manca solo il gol di bellicapelli Pandev!


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Febbraio 2018)

[MENTION=2528]Ramza Beoulve[/MENTION]

Dammi i numeri del Superenalotto, facciamo 50 e 50 sul jackpot!


----------



## Raryof (17 Febbraio 2018)

Pandevvvvvvvvv


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Che scandalo sta Inda.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Manca solo il gol di bellicapelli Pandev!



<3


----------



## sette (17 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Febbraio 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2528]Ramza Beoulve[/MENTION]
> 
> Dammi i numeri del Superenalotto, facciamo 50 e 50 sul jackpot!


----------



## malos (17 Febbraio 2018)

Dai Lapa facci un gol.


----------



## sette (17 Febbraio 2018)

entra Lapadula........


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Lapadula doveva passarla a Pandev invece di tirare...


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Febbraio 2018)

Raga non so voi ma io qua sento odore di sangue, odore di vendetta..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque Perin è bravo, se Donnarumma andasse via quest'estate io lo prenderei al suo posto.


----------



## malos (17 Febbraio 2018)

Finita!!! Salutate la capolista


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2018)

*Genoa - Inter 2-0 FINALE*


----------



## 7vinte (17 Febbraio 2018)

Siiiiii


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Febbraio 2018)

L'Inter senza Perisic e Icardi non è neanche da ottavo posto.


----------



## Victorss (17 Febbraio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque Perin è bravo, se Donnarumma andasse via quest'estate io lo prenderei al suo posto.


È dall estate scorsa che lo dico, Perin sarebbe perfetto e sistemeremmo il bilancio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Febbraio 2018)

Il quarto posto è sempre così impossibile dopo ste due pere?


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Il quarto posto è sempre così impossibile dopo ste due pere?


Sì perché superando l'Inter arrivi quinto


----------



## Devil man (17 Febbraio 2018)

Per me Spalletti sta anche remando contro, penso si sia stufato e vuole essere esonerato così si gode il suo bel stipendio e manda una pernacchia a chi lo ha preso in giro promettendogli acquisti alla Naingolan, Cristiano Ronaldo ee Pastooooreeeee.... Speriamo che Spalletti rimanga fino a fine stagione &#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Febbraio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Il quarto posto è sempre così impossibile dopo ste due pere?



si ancora non è chiaro che non c'è solo l'inter!


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque questi stanno alla frutta. Fanno pena.


----------



## sette (17 Febbraio 2018)

vedere Adani che trattiene a stento le lacrime mi da la carica


----------



## sette (17 Febbraio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> È dall estate scorsa che lo dico, Perin sarebbe perfetto e sistemeremmo il bilancio.



è spesso rotto altrimenti non giocherebbe ancora a Genova


----------



## elpacoderoma (17 Febbraio 2018)

Squadretta, se Montella non gli avesse regalato 3 punti oggi saremmo a pari merito quasi.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Febbraio 2018)

Quando perde l’inter è sempre una goduria


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Che goduria


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Manca solo il gol di bellicapelli Pandev!


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Febbraio 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ranocchia graziato. Seconda ammonizione nettissima, peccato.


Se non lo graziavano pensa cosa ci saremmo persi, fratello!!!


----------



## koti (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ricordo un anno fa quanto fosse pompato 'sto Gagliardini, con alcuni opinionisti di Sky che lo mettevano a confronto con Nainggolan. 

Cesso assurdo, scarsissimo.


----------



## babsodiolinter (18 Febbraio 2018)

100gr di croccantezza....


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Se vinciamo domani abbiamo recuperato un punto (due nel caso la lazio non vinca) sul quarto posto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Se vinciamo domani abbiamo recuperato un punto (due nel caso la lazio non vinca) sul quarto posto.



Se vinciamo domani siamo ad un punto dal sesto posto. Se perdiamo andiamo a 7 punti dal sesto....

Io la vedrei piú Cosí.

Partita decisiva e molto difficile.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Febbraio 2018)

Vincere domani per avvicinarci ulteriormente, di questo passo il derby potrebbe assumere un valore ancora maggiore.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Sempre pensato a un loro calo ma non così...questi stanno scoppiando.


----------



## Heaven (18 Febbraio 2018)

Superare l'Inter non vuol dire 4^ posto purtroppo. Oltre al loro clamoroso crollo avremmo da superare Samp e Lazio/Roma


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2018)

Andrei a riprendere i miei post quando erano primi in classifica e avendo visto tutte le partite dell Inter fino a dicembre vi dicevo che finito il C sarebbero calati a picco. 

Il problema è che qualche tifoso sfinterista ci credeva pure e quando gli facevo presente la fortuna mi tacciavano di tifo. 

Godo godo e godo ancora, non andremo in champions perché purtroppo Montella ha fatto i disastri e non dovremmo perdere una più una partita da qui a maggio per andarci ( impossibile ) ma solo il fatto di magari superare sti cessi sarebbe EPICO.


----------



## diavolo (18 Febbraio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se vinciamo domani siamo ad un punto dal sesto posto. Se perdiamo andiamo a 7 punti dal sesto....
> 
> Io la vedrei piú Cosí.
> 
> Partita decisiva e molto difficile.



Se vinciamo siamo sesti a pari punti con la Samp.


----------



## Love (18 Febbraio 2018)

ma se l'inter non va in cl a livello societario cosa succede...cioè suning cosa farà???


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Handanovic malissimo.. prima gli portava punti adesso glieli toglie

Molto bravo perin..attento e sicuro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Febbraio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se vinciamo siamo sesti a pari punti con la Samp.


Ma sotto negli scontri diretti (a meno di non vincere 3-0) quindi ad un punto dal sesto posto


----------



## Aron (18 Febbraio 2018)

Partita goduriosissima


----------



## diavolo (18 Febbraio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma sotto negli scontri diretti (a meno di non vincere 3-0) quindi ad un punto dal sesto posto


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2018)

Certo che ci vanno Samp o Lazio in CL ancora più vergognoso..dimostrazione che abbiamo davvero mandato tutto a quel paese


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Febbraio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Partita goduriosissima








Non capisco cosa provi di tanto godurioso in un pareggio per 1-1 dell'Inter su un campo difficile come Marassi. Tra l'altro era una vita che Ranocchia non segnava.
Boh...


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Febbraio 2018)

chi parlava di Inter e scudetto e cose del genere non aveva visto le loro partite,hanno giocato peggio del Milan di Montella pero hanno avuto fortuna e anche la VAR.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> chi parlava di Inter e scudetto e cose del genere non aveva visto le loro partite,hanno giocato peggio del Milan di Montella pero hanno avuto fortuna e anche la VAR.



Esatto


----------



## Gas (18 Febbraio 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> chi parlava di Inter e scudetto e cose del genere non aveva visto le loro partite,hanno giocato peggio del Milan di Montella pero hanno avuto fortuna e anche la VAR.



Confermo. Hanno ancora il bilancino del fattore C a favore perchè non dovrebbero avere più punti di noi.


----------



## LukeLike (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ma sto Pinamonto che fine aveva fatto? Non era lui il fenomeno emergente della primavera? Altro che Patrick.


----------



## Devil man (18 Febbraio 2018)

Che scarsi che sono per come hanno vinto a culo il 90% Delle partite non meritano di essere sopra di noi....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Febbraio 2018)

Pioli, dopo le prime venticinque giornate, aveva gli stessi identici punti di Spalletti quest'anno. Chissà che non crolleranno come l'anno scorso, fino alla fine del campionato.


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Febbraio 2018)

Godo, luridi


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ultime 10 partite dell'inter con media punti 0,9...

Roba da retrocessione, pazzesco...sono scoppiati di brutto e Spalletti pare gongoli a buttare benzina sul fuoco..mi sa che cerca l'esonero..si è già rotto il c... di stare lì


----------

